# Favorite Boat Tools Thread !!



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Hi All,

I though it would be a good idea to start a favorite boat tools thread. We all have our favorites that we can't live with out so what are they??

I'll start. The "Skill Tech Pocket Caliper" available at Sears is one of my all time favorites. They are a small handy and perfect boat tool. This little tool is made of brass so it doesn't rust like most tools will, on the boat, and the numbers are very easy to read. Plus at only $7.99 it won't break the bank! I have many more tools I can't live without but this little gem is one of my favorites..

So what tools do you guys love??

Measuring for my new roller furler:


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Two of my favorites would be the Leatherman Surge pocket tool and my Gerber Recon LED flashlight.










The Core is an improvement over the older pocket tools, since it has a decent size set of scissors and a saw that has replaceable blades.










The Gerber Recon works on a single AA, and provides you with selectable Red, White, Blue or Green lights via a rotating filter set. The red filter is identifiable by touch so you can set it and not ruin your night vision.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm actually looking for a good tool to use with my turnbuckles for adjusting. I have enclosed turnbuckles and they have a very small hole in the center for turning the turnbuckle housing about 1/8" hole. I have been using a long allen wrench but it bends. An awl is too large a diameter. Any thoughts?


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I've just started using this tool and it is already a favorite. Dewalt 18V impact driver. We have almost removed all the deck hardware and chainplates on the boat and have about half of the teak decks unscrewed and this driver saved us a BUNCH of time. You can unscrew just about anything with it without having someone on the other side holding the other side and I undid all the 3/4" nuts on the chainplate bolts with it. It's very small so you can get into a lot of places that a regular cordless drill can't fit. Model #DW056, about $100 without batteries.

2nd on the list is a good LED headlamp like Black Diamond, can't do anything on the boat without it. We have several on board.

Nifty little caliper, Halekai.

John


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

You can just make out the hole in the center.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SD, that's a pretty neat light and only $21.50 at Amazon. Got to get one. Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wayne-

*Don't hi-jack the thread... *BTW, I highly recommend that you get open turnbuckles. They're a lot less prone to corrosion and the lock nuts are less safe than the cotter pins used on an open body turnbuckle, since the locknuts can work loose and tend to put more stress on the threads.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jrd22 said:


> I've just started using this tool and it is already a favorite. Dewalt 18V impact driver. We have almost removed all the deck hardware and chainplates on the boat and have about half of the teak decks unscrewed and this driver saved us a BUNCH of time. You can unscrew just about anything with it without having someone on the other side holding the other side and I undid all the 3/4" nuts on the chainplate bolts with it. It's very small so you can get into a lot of places that a regular cordless drill can't fit. Model #DW056, about $100 without batteries.
> 
> 2nd on the list is a good LED headlamp like Black Diamond, can't do anything on the boat without it. We have several on board.
> 
> ...


If you can't afford the DeWalt, Ryobi makes a very nice impact driver, seen here: that also works with their 18V ONE+ system. The tools are not DeWalt/Porter Cable/Makita/Hitachi quality but they are surprisingly robust. I now only use my inexpensive Ryobi stuff on the boat so my good tools don't get rusty or corroded internals.

I second the "one person" aspect of using an impact driver. I can remove and replace all of my stanchions without another person as the nut "magically" torques from just one side...

P.S. Black Diamond makes the finest head lamps on the planet! My life sometimes depends on them while winter mountaineering and I would not trust using any other headlamp especially at 25 below zero when making a night ascent in NH's presidential range..

That being said, the Princton Tec's are reliable as well but they are no Black Diamond..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

teshannon said:


> SD, that's a pretty neat light and only $21.50 at Amazon. Got to get one. Thanks.


TE-

I got mine at REI.com for about $15 or so. Don't think they carry anymore though.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I have 4 favorites

Topclimber
Rescue Tape
Cordless Dremel
BernzOmatic mini torch


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Wayne,
A pair of channel locks and a small crescent wrench work fine. Both can be acquired in stainless if desired. Anything that fits in the hole is going to break or bend. You might even get good service out of one of those small strap wrenches from Sears or something similar.

Lighten up, Dog. It WAS tool related and your advise on turnbuckles, while correct, was not. Do you have a blue flashing light on top of your computer?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vice Grips


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

Wayne25 said:


> I'm actually looking for a good tool to use with my turnbuckles for adjusting. I have enclosed turnbuckles and they have a very small hole in the center for turning the turnbuckle housing about 1/8" hole. I have been using a long allen wrench but it bends. An awl is too large a diameter. Any thoughts?


I used to build model airplanes and buy spring steel rods in various diameters. As I recall, they were about 3 feet long.
Tough stuff as I recall, needed a cut off wheel to cut them.


----------



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

*tools*

I was going to post this when I saw this thread. What do you consider the basic set of tools to bring on board? I see all these tools that are ratcheting box wrenches and the like. Should I get rid of my regular box wrenches? I am confused, I don't want to bring a roll on tool chest but I don't want to be without something that I will need. Any suggestions?
Jim


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

daddyhobbit said:


> I don't want to bring a roll on tool chest but I don't want to be without something that I will need. Any suggestions?
> Jim


In my non sailing environment I use Stahlwille tools exclusively but I would not submit such good tools to the rusty death sentence that all boat tools get.

When we were setting up to sail from the US to New Zealand, we bought a tool kit made by Husky in a plastic case with a decent range of sockets, some spanners, pliers, screw drivers etc. (from Home Depot). Not bad tools and cheap as chips so no problem when they eventually rust. If I recall the kit was about $100.

We augmented that with two sets of Husky ring/set spanners and a screw driver set. So far I haven't had a mechanical job on the boat that I couldn't do with these bits.

In my opinion, one can very easily over-equip a boat with tools and I always carefully evaluate the validity of adding to my tool kit before buying more kit.

My favourites? I agree with Poopdeckpappy - cordless Dremel and Burnzomatic torch/soldering iron.

Hope this helps
Andre


----------



## WDaniels (Apr 2, 2007)

As far as lights go I go with the Pelican 2680 light. It is a 1 watt led bulb that throws a perfect spot beam with 2 different types of head straps. Is water proof (don't know how deep) and has a life time warranty. I've used dozens of led lights but this one is better than all of them put togeather.
WD


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

Most things have already been mentioned, so won't repeat, but one tool I wouldn't wanna go without is a large good quality bolt cutter. Luckily have never had to use one, but in case of emergency it might just safe your life/boat. And being a smoker - I never go out without my Zippo.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*my two essential tools*

i think the two best all purpose tools..a roll of duct tape and a six pack of bass ale..if you can't fix the problem w/ the tape, the bass ale will make your inability to correct the problem less painful (temporarily of course)


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Omatako said:


> In my opinion, one can very easily over-equip a boat with tools...


As a rule, I don't allow "tools" aboard our boat.

But seriously, at the beginning of each season, I like to throw something very valuable overboard as a sacrifice to the fates. Last spring it was my trusty Leatherman (original), which jumped out of my hand and in slow motion bounced off the toe-rail before taking a plunge. Previous years it has been a new safety knife, a new FRS walkie-talkie, car keys, etc.

For my birthday this past fall my kids/wife gave me a replacement Leatherman, which I REALLY like. It's the WAVE:










Man, these have come a long way: Locking blades, swappable bit-drivers, blades accessible while folded, etc. The Wave is very similar to SailingDog's Surge, but is dimensionally smaller and lighter, making it less bulky. I have a nice lanyard for it, too!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Didn't we already do this thread?

Gorilla Tape and now a recent addition - under water curing epoxy putty.

if these don't fix it, it ain't broke enough to worry about until I get back in


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Second the Leatherman, and a good cordless drill is always on board.

(and yes, chuckles, I think this thread has been done before!)


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Aside from my Leatherman Wave, I have to truthfully say the most used tool is this little necessity:


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why am I not surprised...  Please use it with care.. you might open a bad vintage otherwise...and that'd be terrible. 


TrueBlue said:


> Aside from my Leatherman Wave, I have to truthfully say the most used tool is this little necessity:


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW TB, that is a nice one! Is that stainless, Where did you get it?



TrueBlue said:


> Aside from my Leatherman Wave, I have to truthfully say the most used tool is this little necessity:


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*While we're on*

While we're on the subject of drinking tools how about this one! It's my CAN CRUSHER and it really minimizes my trash volume on board.

Sorry for the picture resolution, I really had to crop in on this one, but it's the brown mechanism mounted to the left of the companionway.

CRUSHA (yes our can crusher has a name) is the bomb !!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

max-on said:


> WOW TB, that is a nice one! Is that stainless, Where did you get it?


Hey max,
Work obligations have ruled my schedule lately - been away from the computer for the last few hours. We have many corkscrews - a collector of sorts, but this one is well-used and has been around for a few years.

It is stainless and a gift from my daughter who is a Pearl-girl at the Black Pearl in Newport - in between college classes. She keeps me well-supplied. That pic is actually one I found on the net - as close to the one I have that I could find. Here's a pic of the real-deal I just took at home - seen a few corks . . . for sure.


----------



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks TB. It is after 7p and I'm still at the office, I just called Mechele, so is she, we are each leaving, going home, and we will open an nice bottle of wine. I'm thirsty already!

TB, you and Mrs. TB up for a trip to Portugal? See the Chartering thread.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

daddyhobbit,
I advise taking the minimum number of wrenches that you need. There's no sense taking a 13/16" combination wrench if there's nothing on your boat that is 13/16" in size. On the other hand, if you have fittings that require a 1/2" wrench it makes sense to have an extra one of those to replace the one you dropped overboard or in the bilge. One of those collapsable pole magnets is not a bad idea for retrieving wrenches from areas you cannot reach or see. (Coincidently, I just used one the other day to retrieve a 7/16" wrench I dropped down a 90' water well. I taped it to a piece of line and lowered it down and, amazingly got it back! Let's not get into how I managed to drop it down there. Couldn't duplicate the events if I tried the rest of my days!) I recommend that you get one that is rated for about 8 lbs., they're not that big, and that has a rubber cover around the head of the magnet. The rubber will keep the pole magnet from sticking to every peice of metal you go by on the way to your errant wrench. If you can't find one like that, just wrap electrical tape around the circumference to do the same thing.

I would not reccomend the ratcheting wrenches for two reasons, although i own them and use them every day. They will rust and the ratcheting mechanism will not work properly then or, worse, work sporadically. The other problem with them is that they are really not suited for breaking bolts loose. I cannot begin to tell you how many I've gone through because just one time I was impatient and broke a bolt loose with one, damaging the wrench. I've found they work much longer and better if they get a regular cleaning and shot of penetrating oil as well, something that is not going to happen often enough on your boat. I'd recommend a set of cheap wrenches that you won't miss if lost and can easily replace. Make sure you have vise grips, torch, etc... for those bolts where you really wished you'd brought a top quality wrench. You'll need the top quality wrench far less often than you'll lose one, in my experience, or find it left someplace where it's become an amorphous mass of Iron oxide. (g)

The only thing that I see a need for stainless steel in is perhaps a crescent wrench and perhaps screwdrivers, philips in particular. Most of the other stuff like channel locks, which no one should be without-a couple of sizes, will be fine with an annual cleaning and oiling.

I was at the Home Depot the other day and they had some nice cotton tool bags, white with the Klein tools logo on them, that can be Scotchguarded for waterproofing, and make a nice bag to put wrenches and so forth in. They stow nicely most anywhere. After I Scotchguarded them, I greased the zippers with silicone grease (available at any pool store) because I've founf that if you do it right from new the zippers work much better and will not rust. A tube of silicone grease is handy to have also for myriad uses. It's safe and plastic and rubber fittings love it. It will actually nourish the rubber and keep it soft and pliable, and it's just fantastic on plastic threads of things you may wish to disassemble later. Helps to keep you from crossing threading plastic as well.

You can buy cheap wrenches at Harbor Freight and other discount tools stores. You can get three full sets for about the price of one good set. I usually stay away from their ratchets as they never seem to work well right out of the box. A couple of things with ratchets you might want are a wobble head extension, which allows you to not have to be perfectly aligned with the bolt head, and a spinner head. The spinner is a thumb screw head that fits between your ratchet and the extension or socket. Once you've got the bolt loose you can take the ratchet off and use the spinner to turn the socket by hand, similar in effect to what you were trying to achieve with the ratcheting box end wrenches.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't know how many screw drivers I've bent or broken. So I'd say a cheap pry bar.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Rubbermaid*

Actually I store my tools in large kitchen based Rubbermaid containers. they stack well and can be organized by tool type. Typical "tool boxes" are NOT air tight allowing super moist air to get at your tools. The Rubbermainds are air and water tight & I also add in some of those silica packets which keeps my tools bone dry! Just be sure to do a wipe down of your tools before putting them away.

I've also been known to use Rem Oil (Wal*Mart) or Remington gun oil on a rag when I do the wipe down as it adds a layer of rust preventing protection to your expensive tools. The 1 or 1.75 & 2 gallon rectangular kitchen Rubbermaid containers are great for stuff you need to keep dry & rust free.

Using a cotton bag for tool storage, regardless of Scotchbrite application, can still lead to tool moisture/rust as cotton, by nature, absorbs moisture from the air naturally.. A nylon tool bag would be a better idea but still won't totally prevent rusting of your tools..


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I spray down my tools with Boeshield T9, which seems to do an excellent job of keeping them in working shape and keeping the corrosion off. The plastic box I store the bulk of the tools in is a gasketed Plano box that was originally designed for storing flares and is air-tight.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I spray down my tools with salt water every week, ensures I get a new set every year - and then I can get all the nifty new stuff recommended here


----------



## seawind24 (Jan 11, 2001)

My favorite tool - VISA


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

If it can't be fixed with a hammer it can't be fixed. (Confucius)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How about a tiller?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

SailingRandy said:


> How about a tiller?


I assume you mean an emergency tiller


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Naw, I was just being facetious. Seriously, I still don't know exactly what all to take, but since I don't cruise _yet_ I don't think its that sygnificant. 
I do know that those combination wratching wrenches with the thumb roller adjustment are a mistake. It's too big to get on anything in the engine compartment - where it is likely to be needed. 
Having a metric engine and american standard rigging - and I don't like the tendency to round off nuts with a crescent, I have started to collect the wrenches I need from pawn shops. Then I can pick and choose what I think I need. 
Somebody mentioned visegrips and my heart shivered. All I could think of is all those mangled nuts and bolts from someone clamping on them with a vise grips. The next owner might need to replace a few before anything else. I hope he/she knows...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SailingRandy-

IMHO, you'd be better off buying a set of Husky (Lowes) or Craftsman (Sears) tools than you would be buying piecemeal at a pawn shop. It might be a bit more expensive, but you'll get a complete set in good shape and that will do a decent job for not too much money. Properly cared for, these tools will last a lot longer than cheaper ones, because the chrome plating and metal used is much better quality.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree with SD - go to Sears and at least get a Craftsman starter set, consisting of a 3/8" ratchet and chromed, forged sockets. I keep 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" sets onboard - a mix of both SK (bought in 1980 and still like new) and Craftsman. 

Buying cheap tools is considered false economy and will only lead to bolt/nut damage and frustration . . . most unpleasant experiences for boat owners.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

SailingRandy said:


> Somebody mentioned visegrips and my heart shivered. All I could think of is all those mangled nuts and bolts from someone clamping on them with a vise grips.


Sure having and using the correct tool is the thing to do but I think Visegrips are one of the best tools ever invented and I think it would be foolish to venture off without a few sizes of them - just in case .... for whatever - They Work - when sometimes nothing else will.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This proves TB is a man of uncommonly good sense, for a monohull owner.  


TrueBlue said:


> *I agree with SD* - go to Sears and at least get a Craftsman starter set, consisting of a 3/8" ratchet and chromed, forged sockets. I keep 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" sets onboard - a mix of both SK (bought in 1980 and still like new) and Craftsman.
> 
> Buying cheap tools is considered false economy and will only lead to bolt/nut damage and frustration . . . most unpleasant experiences for boat owners.


----------



## bsfree (Oct 25, 2001)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this kit, I've owned one for about 8 years and love it because it is compact, and does both sae & metric. I have a bunch of other "specialized" tools as well, but for most general work this is just the best kit I've ever had, and a perfect "starter" kit. http://www.mitools.com/ Not affiliated with this company in any way, other than as a customer.
All the best


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The reason nuts and bolts get rounded off is due to operator error. And cheap, open end wrenches. An adjustable wrench works just fine if you adjust it every single time you put it on the nut/bolt. Vise grips are glorified pliers, nothing more. They work really well in some instances, just b/c they won't hold a bolt you can't reach while torquing the nut on the other side to 150 ft pounds, doesn't mean its not a usefull tool. Use tools the way they're supposed to be used, they'll last a long time, you'll save money, skin on your knuckles, and you won't cuse in front of the kiddos.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's not a Hammer.... this is a hammer:










SimonV said:


> If it can't be fixed with a hammer it can't be fixed. (Confucius)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

SD
You just have to one up me....dont cha. I will have my day.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Nah, just misquoting a countryman of yours....


SimonV said:


> SD
> You just have to one up me....dont cha. I will have my day.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

"You call that a knife? . . . This is a knife!"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks TB... I haven't see the movie in a long time...  but that's the line.


----------



## alaska67 (Jan 3, 2008)

*infrared thermometer*

i really like my infrared thermometer model raytek mt-6. i can troubleshoot lots of engine issues and more with it including knowing exactly when the beer is cold enough. they are easy to use just aim it at what you want to know the temperature of and pull the trigger the laser beam shoots the item and give you the temperature. don't now how i lived without it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> "You call that a knife? . . . This is a knife!"


I cannot believe someone gave me a negative rep for this post. Here's the cut and paste:


 ThreadDateComment 







Favorite Boat Tools...01-10-2008 01:34 PMthread high jack

Thread high jack? . . . I was simply clarifying sd's joke. Who's the jerk?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have gotten negative reps for agreeing with Hellosailor.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Understandably... 


Freesail99 said:


> I have gotten negative reps for agreeing with Hellosailor.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

When working on the boats 
I carry a 6" cresent wrench and a Leatherman tool. Thus I can handle about 90% of the jobs requiring a handy tool or two.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*Best tool is the one you need at the time.*

When I was young my Dad taught me to never go on a trip (Car, Boat) without enough tools to fix-on-the-fly to get me home or to help. Even keep an old blanket in the car for laying on and keeping warm if stranded in winter.

My "Wanger Hole Punch" is my most used tool. My woman enjoys it's versatility and ease of being used in different positions. It even comes with a free bag of marbles to play with when bored. 

I use a Nylon tool bag (As mentioned before, it the Doctor Bag).

I not like adjustable wrenches, as mentioned they "may" freeze up, but, I do keep a few, including pipe wrenches and vise-grips. A Can of W-D 40 to spray and wipe off tools when finished working. Silicon spray, silicon grease and anti-seize etc. and Duck Tape.

Hammers and Bath Towels for knee cushions and laying things on (Folded up fluffy I Smash/Mash whatever down into the towel and it work good. Also some old Speaker Magnets work great, especially when stuck to an Engine or whatever.

Sockets, Quality screw-drivers that not that hardened type steel that chip/break easy. Boxed End wrenches of the size I need and extras as mentioned before. I have Ratchets and Sockets, but, they fall into the category of Adjustable.

I use Breaker bars of various lengths;
http://www.cartalk.com/content/advice/images/ctOil2.jpg
True they pivot at the socket joint, but, seem OK when sprayed with W-D 40 or Silicon.

Digital and Analog Multimeters. Spare batteries.

Everything fit into the Doctor bag with the exception of a few Breaker bars and my Spray stuff lubes. All these go into a 5 gallon plastic bucket that I throw those little moisture bags that say "do not eat" on the outside.

The only problem I ever had was an Adjustable (Crescent) wrench I forgot to spray down. It froze/rusted up in about 3 days and I sprayed it with W-D 40 and used pliers to work the thumb wheel, and it still works today.

Spare parts, especially drive belts for engines. Once I had a belt break and used a rope. It worked, may not been as efficient, but, it got me and a woman friend home. Sewing kit for sails and some material to make a sail if I have too.

Hope this helps, I probably forgot a few things. 

This should give an idea of the need of various tools and simple care that has worked for myself. I feel we should always evaluate our arsenal of tools. I always have my eye out for Brass Tools.


----------



## alaska67 (Jan 3, 2008)

*great post gryzio*

nice post and lots of good info!

i'll add one more great tool.

a photoelectric tachometer. i use it to double check my tach, alternators pully ratio etc. etc. about $70.00 at eastwood.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

I could not get along without offset ratcheting screwdrivers/allen keys.
There are places where you just cannot get in with a straight screwdriver...
hose clamps are an example.

http://www.mytoolstore.com/chapman/chalarge.html









Chapman also sells a smaller set in a soft vinyl pouch for about $16.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

and this one ..

The Swiss Army *Helmsman* by Victorinox 









It has a locking serrated blade that will cut through any line or strap, and a very handy shackle tool. It can be bought with either the Phillips screwdriver or a corkscrew (I chose the screwdriver). Mine is always attached to my PFD.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

alaska67 said:


> nice post and lots of good info!
> 
> i'll add one more great tool.
> 
> a photoelectric tachometer. i use it to double check my tach, alternators pully ratio etc. etc. about $70.00 at eastwood.


I bought my photoelectric tachometer on Ebay for $30.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Some here sound like Tim Allen on crack. 
"I don't know how I lived without my chrome plated, double insulated, dipped in fairy dust, blessed by a 16 year old virgin 
Binford BZX9900 digital/analog laser tittlater checker with the optional 3 channel signal hopping mux remote." 

god, people, if you have to use it, you're going to drop it over the side... more than once. 
how come nobody has mentioned porno's and cheetos? Hmmm?


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I love cheetos; they're an excellent hiking food because they're really light.


----------



## 7Psych (Aug 28, 2007)

soulesailor said:


> I love cheetos; they're an excellent hiking food because they're really light.


Yup....and dipped in Blue Cheese they're OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Crunchy Cheetos rock - those baked puffy ones are for whimps.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Crunchy Cheetos rock - those baked puffy ones are for whimps.


You can take it one step further and get some Fritos Honey BBQ Flavor Twists, they a greatly compliment a case of beer.

As far as tools go, other than the usual wrenches etc. etc., I have a Zip It drain cleaner aboard. Land dwellers should know about them too. They only cost less than $3 and work really well.










And in action!!! (not my drain)


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

Sapperwhite said:


> And in action!!! (not my drain)


Yeeewwww! that is disgusting enough to make a dog barf!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Careful, theres some anon. twit telling me that my cheetos comment was pointless... and gave me neg. rep for it...
SO, I'll assume he'll give me pos. rep for this. 

If you're going to carry so many tools on your boat that you can fix every nit-picking problem that might pop up, then, in my humble opinion, you're worried too much about the destination rather than the journey.
I'm all for the std. sears 3/8th set, a pair of channel locks hammer, some spare parts, some gorilla glue, duct tape and a spool of 10ga primary wire & a multimeter, but geez, folks, do you NEED some of the things you say you have? 

I'll be expecting those pos. rep points shortly. 
there, stick that in your anon. azz.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

Sapperwhite said:


> You can take it one step further and get some Fritos Honey BBQ Flavor Twists, they a greatly compliment a case of beer.
> 
> As far as tools go, other than the usual wrenches etc. etc., I have a Zip It drain cleaner aboard. Land dwellers should know about them too. They only cost less than $3 and work really well.


I have to admit, things were going well until I seen that picture. 

Dang, that enough to make me use an ounce of gas and a match to clean my drains.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

For what its worth, in Southerland's Handbook for Bicycle Mechanics in the chapter on tools he says "a man can't afford cheap tools". I've proved him correct many times, even today. I bought a box of hacksaw blades at Harbor Freight. Have to replace the blade after cutting a single 1" ss tube. Sometimes half way through. One blade became toothless after a couple of pulls.
John


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The point to carrying cheap tools on the boat is the fact that you're going to lose them. If your 9/16" Snap-On wrench spends the summer in the bilge it's never going to be the same again. You might as well throw it away. If you've bought a few cheap sets, you've got spares on shore. I'm discussing the tools you actually carry on the boat. I, like many others, have top quality wrenches and tools on shore and since I do most of my usage of them there or alongside, I keep them on shore. I'm sorry, if I drop a Snap-On wrench over the side it means that sailing just got cancelled for diving. I agree with CP; we're not talking about rebuilding the Westerbeke in situ!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailaway-

Craftsman or Husky brand tools are far less expensive than Snap-on... and are reasonably good quality... going with the Wal-mart $10.99 tool kit sockets is a waste of money and time IMHO. 

No one was recommending that you get the very top of line, mortgage your soul, Snap-on tools for the boat... that's just silly.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sam's*



sailingdog said:


> Sailaway-
> 
> Craftsman or Husky brand tools are far less expensive than Snap-on... and are reasonably good quality... going with the Wal-mart $10.99 tool kit sockets is a waste of money and time IMHO.
> 
> No one was recommending that you get the very top of line, mortgage your soul, Snap-on tools for the boat... that's just silly.


Sometimes Sam's club has some decent "Chanel Lock" brand tool kits that are actually not that bad. Some of the Wal*Mart "Stanley" brand tools are ok too but you have to be careful and really select them on an individual basis. The Stanley wrenches work ok but the sockets are pretty much of poor quality and spec.

Even at home I now use mostly Husky/Craftsman/Snap On/Mac. Each of these companies has it's strong points, well ok Snap on and Mac have all strong points but the Craftsman's and Husky's do too. I recommend cherry picking the Husky and Craftsman lines for a good quality/price home tool kit and buying a Husky or Chanel Lock type combo kit for the boat...

You want cheap but not to cheap. I once bought a el-cheapo "Allied" set of flare nut wrenches for use on the metal fuel line fittings on my diesel engine. Well the first time I went to use them one of the "claws" on the wrench snapped clean off. I then went out and bought a set of these .

Inexpensive is good but cheap can be bad...


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Sailaway-
> 
> Craftsman or Husky brand tools are far less expensive than Snap-on... and are reasonably good quality... going with the Wal-mart $10.99 tool kit sockets is a waste of money and time IMHO.


I wanted to comment on sockets. One thing we will see with cheap sockets is they are 12 point (Look at the inside).

12 point cheap sockets will break/split or they round off the hard to break loose bolts and nuts.  Their outer wall is not as thick. I do have a cheap set for minor stuff.

6 point sockets are best IMHO because they fit the bolt/nut better and grip. Usually their outer wall is thicker so they can handle the torque it takes to break a bolt loose.

I also like the 6 point boxed end wrenches. But, when we working in a tight spot sometimes a 12 point is best as we may only be able to get turned that small amount. If, everyone see what I say.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gryzio-

You can have cheaply made or high-quality 12-point sockets. The reason they make 12-point sockets is so that you can put it on the nut more easily... since you have 12 positions it will fit rather than just six. A good 12 point socket is better than a cheap 6-point socket IMHO. It really depends on the brand.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Gryzio-
> 
> You can have cheaply made or high-quality 12-point sockets. The reason they make 12-point sockets is so that you can put it on the nut more easily... since you have 12 positions it will fit rather than just six. A good 12 point socket is better than a cheap 6-point socket IMHO. It really depends on the brand.


There is also 12 point hardware out there, granted not on boats (at least none that I've seen). On GE combustion turbines 12pt is all thats used.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

12-point sockets will also fit square nuts as well as hex nuts, not that I would expect to find any square nuts on a modern boat...


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Duct Tape [the tough all weather kind] Mult.sizes vicegrip , the zip it draincleaner, cheap sai/metric tool kit, [boltcutters? unsure re them], hacksaw w extra blades, magnetic telescoping tool, wire ties! hammer, plastic mallet, leatherman, all in a sealable plastic container[cept boltcutters] + rags...spray lube and I'm set to go. Thanks


----------



## onremlop (Jan 13, 2007)

My wife's favorite tool is a hammer. "If you can't fix it with a hammer, it ain't worth fixing."


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Aircraft safety wire pliers are the bomb for mousing shackles with stainless wire.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

12 points are used mostly in high performance auto engines or heavy equipment. Special application stuff. Craftsman works great for me, and it beats the price of "Strap-on" any day. Not to mention, I don't have to chase down a strap-on truck to exchange a ratchet. Just find a sears.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Umm...thats easy...









and


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T37Chef-

I think that your over use of this:








leads you to fix most things using this:


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Leatherman and multimeter followed by duct tape and zap straps. My boat doesn't sail without that stuff on board.

Gaz


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

SD...I believe your correct


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

Plumper said:


> My boat doesn't sail without that stuff on board.
> Gaz


It is clear -- you need a bigger boat


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Sure having and using the correct tool is the thing to do but I think Visegrips are one of the best tools ever invented and I think it would be foolish to venture off without a few sizes of them - just in case .... for whatever - They Work - when sometimes nothing else will.


An example would be when you have to unbolt a piece of deck gear and there's no helper in sight: you can use vise grips to keep the underdeck nut from moving and can unbolt from above.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

don't know about ya'll
mine is a bottle opener..for my Bass Ale..
good rule of thumb..if it can't be fixed w/ either a six pack or a roll of duct tape..it ain't worth fixin'
(please keep the 'drinking and sailing' diatribe to yourselves..i'm irish and that's what we do..


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ah what the heck*

If were draggin this old thred up again ...heres mine..


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

This is a wonderful tool. It will act like a beefy nutdriver and a ratchet by rotating 90 degrees as shown. This is a standard version with sockets from 1/4" to 9/16". I have a meteric one as well. Switching sockets in my bosun's chair was not the best in a chop, but it was easier than taking a lot of tools aloft. I also love my propane soldering iron and leatherman.

The ratchets are by NEBCO and cost about $20. They are not stainless so they will rust. The one shown is 3 years old - but freshwater.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> While we're on the subject of drinking tools how about this one! It's my CAN CRUSHER and it really minimizes my trash volume on board.
> 
> Sorry for the picture resolution, I really had to crop in on this one, but it's the brown mechanism mounted to the left of the companionway.
> 
> CRUSHA (yes our can crusher has a name) is the bomb !!


dayum...
first thing i saw was the EPIRB, and thought "sheesh why would he smack down a can with that?..hmm..maybe he is being esoteric about the necessity for an epirb"..
sometimes i'm such a dumbass 
i only use bottled beer, so i only have to contend w/ an opener..


----------

